# Xenia, Ohio - Sadie, Sable Young F



## Noodles (May 1, 2011)

* Sadie
 *

*German Shepherd Dog: An adoptable dog in Xenia, Oh  *


Wonderful, young sable female, purebred GSD. happy girl. obedience trained. This dog is spayed/neutered, UTD on all shots(DHLPP, Bordetella, Rabies, wormed, HW negative, and is started on Heartworm prevention and flea control (Flea control is as needed and seasonally - dogs are flea free when placed). "Cell broken" means that the inmates in a local prison have worked with the dog to train him/her to potty outside and not in the building. It is the equivelent of housebroken but the dog has not had free run of a house. Most dogs adjust to a home with little to no problems. Adoptors must be willing to sign a contract designed to protect the dog/Puppy. 4 Paws Reserves the right to deny adoption to any family at our discretion. 
*4 Paws For Ability*, Xenia, OH 


937-374-0385


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Gorgeous girl! :wub:


----------



## Bunch of Rascals (Dec 27, 2010)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Xenia, OH | Sadie

Please follow posting guidelines - http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...ion/101746-posting-non-urgent-read-first.html


----------



## Noodles (May 1, 2011)

Sorry If you want to delete it I can post it again


----------



## Ingrid (Aug 29, 2010)

What a wonderful opportunity for someone to adopt a young, healthy and beautiful dog with basic obedience...BUMP for this nice girl!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

bump


----------

